# Who's Got .....



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

Guys , on my Steam Turbine i am looking for the following : 2mm stainless steel rope & some ekowool ..

Any clues .

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

No you have a kraken now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

it's kracken inside and steam turbine outside , i just prefer the ST glass cover !! ..lol


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

@Rowan Francis I am not sure if you are cape town based but if you are I would say give @Oupa a shout, else if you are looking for a walk-in shop I know VapeMOB stocks ekowool. Not sure where you can get steel rope from though.


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Rowan Francis I am not sure if you are cape town based but if you are I would say give @Oupa a shout, else if you are looking for a walk-in shop I know VapeMOB stocks ekowool. Not sure where you can get steel rope from though.



@Rowan Francis have a look at this video from Rip Tripper before you consider ss cable (applicable on all genesis style rba's):


----------

